# East Cape Bay Boat



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey All,

So I just got home from East Cape after dropping my motor off for my new ultra custom Lostmen. While I was there I saw the guys getting the new bay boat ready for a sea trial. Gotta be honest, I was totally blown away. This thing is going to be frekin sweet!!! The profile looks sleek and sexy, and the deadrise and spray rails look like they'll provide a smooth dry ride even in the sloppiest day. I can't wait to hit the Powerball so I can put one of those on the bow of my custom Nordhavn right next to my Lostmen.

I can't help myself. Here's my Lostmen. Hope you enjoy the skiff porn.
















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

All I got was a picture of homer, can you try to repost the lost an?


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry about that. I don't know why I always tend to screw up the picture posting thing. Here's link till i figure it out:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5dGdwoNrPsoZjRiMVBSbWR3eWM/view?usp=docslist_api

I went and opened a Photo Bucket account and I hope it worked this time. If it still didn't work let me know and I'll try again. Sorry guys. I dropped my laptop so I'm trying to do everything from my phone.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks awesome! Not to hijack your thread, but what are the advantages of the scooter over the regular layout? It look sweet!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rick D said:


> Sorry about that. I don't know why I always tend to screw up the picture posting thing. Here's link till i figure it out:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5dGdwoNrPsoZjRiMVBSbWR3eWM/view?usp=docslist_api


Your skiff looks awesome. I'm a big fan of the East Cape scooter deck. Does anyone know if they've ever done a tiller setup with a scooter deck?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice rig! I really like the scooters but it's not practical having a young one on board. Enjoy


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looks awesome! Not to hijack your thread, but what are the advantages of the scooter over the regular layout? It look sweet!


Thanks for the compliments guys!!!

If you want the full feature benefit comparison you should probably call up Kevin. He really know his stuff.

That said, this is my opinion. Take it for what it's worth.

I wanted to have a wide open, unobstrucred fishing platform that I'm not constantly having to step up and down, and shimmy down gunwhales while holding a rod in 1 hand and a beer in the other. Also gives me a higher vantage point to drive from while I'm blasting across the flats trying to make sure I don't touch the bottom. I fish in the glades and in the keys backcountry a lot and being up just that much higher makes a big difference between missing your cut and hitting an oyster bar.

My rig will be setup with a jackplate, cupped prop, and Bob's nosecone that allows me to keep the bullet above the bottom of the hull while on plane and maintain thrust so I can get across even the shallowest bars without worrying about knocking off my lower unit. I figured I'd rather touch up my gelcoat when i get home than have to get towed home without a lower unit.

These are just my reasons for outfitting my rig the way I did. That's my main reason for choosing East Cape. They will build the boat that is custom tailored for my needs and fishing style.

Pt448:
Yes, they do Lostmen tiller rigs. I was debating doing that with mine, but I decided to go remote steer so I could have my cake and eat it too.

AfterHours2:
You are correct. Scooters definitely have their up and down sides. At this point in my life kids aren't a concern. Just drunks


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome! Sounds like a stupid skinny setup! Post more pics as you get them


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful skiff! Did u take a pic of the bay boat perchance?


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Megalops said:


> Beautiful skiff! Did u take a pic of the bay boat perchance?


I didn't. Out of respect for Kevin and all the hard work he and his team have put into it I don't want to steal his thunder when the official reveal is made.

IMHO - This thing is going to raise the bar for bay boats to new heights.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, figured as much. Bay boats a plenty now: HB, Eastcape, going to be interesting how these compare to YF, Barker, etc.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

...yep and looks like Beavertail about to make one as well


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

FaceBook posts (Bruce Chard's new EVO looks awesome)





The vertical grab bar on the console is interesting...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

jsnipes said:


> ...yep and looks like Beavertail about to make one as well


There's another one coming too, from another skiff manufacturer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't throw a dead cat without hitting a bay boat.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

This is purely preference, but if I'm rolling in a bay boat I want to be sitting in a bucket seat. EC should consider placing and sizing the console to allow for either the lean post or a seat rack.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> This is purely preference, but if I'm rolling in a bay boat I want to be sitting in a bucket seat. EC should consider placing and sizing the console to allow for either the lean post or a seat rack.


We will have that option and many others...we have always been building and rigging what customers want and this will no different. different choices in a lot of things are in the works.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

East Cape said:


> We will have that option and many others...we have always been building and rigging what customers want and this will no different. different choices in a lot of things are in the works.


Awesome. I'm excited to see one rigged out!


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Awesome. I'm excited to see one rigged out!


us too... we have been working on it for over three years dialing it in


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

wow, man that is CL


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> ...yep and looks like Beavertail about to make one as well


When I was at BT Liz didn't seem interested in making a bay boat, especially since they went from making Aeon bay boats to BT skiffs. I'm pretty sure they're focusing on more of a high hp flats boat. The EC bay boats lines are awesome! Great job Kevin and team!


----------



## Ripit (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought Kevin's Lostman Scooter two years ago. It's was the first one out. Love it more and more every trip. Keep up the good work Kevin and the crew. I can't help it.


----------

